# What's your favorite e collar for hunting/training?



## kelseypr95 (Jul 5, 2016)

We are going to start training Truman in the field as he has a love for birds like no other and it wouldn't be fair to not him to not! We are looking at e collars (our trainer will be conditioning him) and we are a bit overwhelmed. The one she uses for general obedience is called the mini educator. I just am wondering if there is one that you love that can be used for multiple purposes? Obviously needs to be waterproof but I know nothing about how far a distance it needs to reach, etc. 

Any advice?? Thank you in advance!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Take a look around gundogsupply.com We have a SportDog collar that has a 500 yard range if I remember correctly. It was pretty cheap compared to some of the more popular brands. Plenty of range for hunting and most field training. Our trainer uses a Dogtra brand collar that's very nice. Our collar ranges from level 1 to 8, his collar has more gradual settings. Teal only needs the first setting, she takes correction well and wants to please. Our other Golden occasionally takes a level 2. Our very stubborn Brittany mix is the only dog to ever require a higher setting. Sort of rambled, but basically all of the collars are fairly similar. If you just want the basics you'll probably be fine with a cheaper collar like the SportDog. If you want more bells and whistles I'd look at Dogtra or Tritronics( they were bought by Garmin and might be sold under the Garmin name now).

ETA: this page should be helpful http://gundogsupply.com/dog-training-collars-buyers-guide.html


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I have a Garmin Tritronics Pro 70. It has a 1 mile range and can be used for multiple dogs. My trainer told me to look for something with a 1 mile range because the ground isn't always flat. If the dog goes over a hill that collar with the shorter range may not work. I didn't think I would need one for multiple dogs when I bought it but I will be bringing a new puppy home in late May/early June. ?


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

We use the garmin tritronics pro 550. I know some people have had trouble with the tritronics collars since they were bought by garmin, but we've had ours for 2.5 years (I think) with no problems.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Whatever collar you purchase, make sure the prongs can be switched out. You'll need the longer ones for a golden retrievers thick fur. Some of the Garmin collars do not have prongs you can switch out, so be careful. Also you can find used collars sometimes. So check with your local retriever club and see if they have a classified ad section on their website, some do. Then go to facebook and look at some of the used retriever item facebook pages or groups. Post what you are looking for. You might get lucky and save some money on an older collar that works fine. Check eBay too.If you have more than one dog or might potentially train more than one dog, you might want a transmitter that works on multiple collars.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a Garmin Delta Sport. I love it. Love the vibrate option. It's a bit smaller - both the collar and handset. Good for a petite dog and handler with smaller hands!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I had a Garmin and it didn't work very well and the prongs were indeed too short. Ran out of charge fast. I got a Dogtra 1900s or something like that and while I LOVE it I realized the range wasn't working while running blinds with Anney as a matter of fact. The blind was about 300 or more yards so 3/4 mile should have worked just fine. After about 250 yards its out. Anney walked out to pick of the blinds and we tested it. Sure enough I've been borrowing my trainer's and it has made a world of difference. He told me that over time the distances shorten. My collar is just 19 months old. I am going to send it in to get redone but Ill probably buy the RT with my next free money. Point, just go with the longest distance. You never know when you'll need it as well as over time if the distances wear out they will still should work for shorter distances, particularly hunt test distances.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Garmin/TT Pro 550


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Tritronics Pro 500XL or XLS. They are old technology but can still be had through Collar Clinic. They are well constructed and are of design that can be repaired and kept working year after year. The one I'm using was new in 1998 and I just replaced the batteries for the first time since it was new nineteen years ago. 

I would avoid like the plague Sportdog, Petsafe, and other cheap collars. They are not consistent in operation and your dog deserves better than that. Get a quality well made E-collar. If you're going to do something do it right or don't do it at all.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

P.S. I have a Tritronics sport. I have had no problems with it over distances I thought. But MOP's post is now going to make me test it out to make sure that it's working as far out as it should. I've been looking at the Garmin 550 pro like Anney has.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Swampcollie said:


> I would avoid like the plague Sportdog, Petsafe, and other cheap collars. They are not consistent in operation and your dog deserves better than that. Get a quality well made E-collar. If you're going to do something do it right or don't do it at all.


AMEN to the above.

I've used a few different collars, mostly TriTronics (now owned by Garmin; there's been some concern about lesser quality since the acquisition by Garmin, but lots of pros use TT/Garmin, so they must be fine). I had a TT for around 10 years, then about the time that it started pooping out, my dog's photo was on the packaging for one of the lower level TT "sport" collars (the transmitter was not much larger than a pack of cigs), so I had an excuse to buy that collar. I intended to use it mainly for yard work, but the other collar stopped working all together, so I began using the "sport" collar in the field. Although it was not advertised as a "field trialer's collar," the dog earned his titles with it. Eventually it stopped working as well, at which time I bought a TriTronics Flyway Special G-2 ... I got many years of service out of it, but it stopped working after a while and Collar Clinic said that they couldn't repair it. So a new collar was in order.
After a fairly diligent search, I decided on a Dogtra Edge RT...I had owned a couple Dogtra bark collars and liked them, so I appreciated the quality of their products. PLUS, and this was a really big deal to me, Dogtra began to put click stops on the transmitter level indicator, like the TT collars had always had. I've used the Dogtra Edge RT for probably 5 years and like it a lot. Good range, good battery life, and a sufficient number of stimulation levels.
FTGoldens


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I have had Dogtra Edge from day one and love it. I have replaced the batteries twice since 2014.


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a Pro550 - I wanted the continuous and monetary options with multiple levels. It's probably a little more collar than I really need (I don't do most of the field training anyway), but I'd rather have too much than too little.


----------



## Diana122 (May 17, 2017)

I would advise you to get a GPS system it has an excellent range, and additionally you can track your dog. I really like this feature when I'm out with my dog.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

BTW, I think if you read the Dogtra manual some advice is given on usage: Line of sight effectiveness (these EM waves travel rather straight), obstructions affect signal, and very important---where you hold the transmitter affects effectiveness.


----------

